# Questions about parity



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 21, 2007)

I just have a few question on BLD parities.

1. A parity occurs when you need to shoot to an odd amount of corner targets, correct?

2. Is there an easier way to tell if you have a parity other than counting the targets?

3. If you have a parity can you fix it, solve the corners, then edges?

4. How can you fix a parity?


----------



## joey (May 21, 2007)

I solve edges first, then corners.

With parity, its easy to fix, because its always the same. Do the T-perm, so the corners swapped to the way you memorised. Then do a 3-cycle so that UL goes back to UR.

The parity "alg": (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') T-perm
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R 3 edge cycle.

So this occus when you shoot to an odd number of edges Just count the number of edges at memorization, its easy that way!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey_@May 21 2007, 02:59 PM
> * I solve edges first, then corners.
> 
> With parity, its easy to fix, because its always the same. Do the T-perm, so the corners swapped to the way you memorised. Then do a 3-cycle so that UL goes back to UR.
> ...


Cool, parity's a piece of cake. The algorithm is also just a y' - R perm - y.


----------



## joey (May 22, 2007)

Yeh, you can do it as a PLL. On stefans page it says that he prefers the way I said, so I just use that!


----------

